# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bloedverlies,zomaar midden in piltijd.

## margriet222

hallo

ben nu al 5 dagen ongesteld midden in de pilperiode.
ben altijd met regelmaat ongesteld,weet het tot op de dag.
gebruik al 10 jaar de pil en nooit problemen gehad.
slik de pil nu nog.
dus ik was 2 week geleden ongesteld zoals het hoort ongeveer 3 dagen in de stopweek,daarna gewoon weer een nieuwe strip en na een week weer ongesteld met pilen al 5 dagen!

hoop dat iemand een reactie heeft hierop.
en wat er aan de hand kan zijn.

----------

